# Januarmagazin online



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2005)

Das Januarmagazin ist mit folgenden Themen online:
Magazinartikel: Winterräuber. 
Veit Wilde über Standplätze und Methoden beim Angeln auf Raubfische im Winter.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_winterraeuber

Magazinartikel: Auf Platte in Holland
Johannes Dietel war an der holländischen Nordsee auf Platte
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_holland

Magazinartikel: Der Desedasee in Ungarn
Johannes Krüger stellt den ungarischen See vor
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_deseda

Magazinartikel: MS Forelle kapern
Bericht und Bilder vom Boardierangeln auf der Forelle
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_ms_forelle_kapern

Magazinartikel: Mein erster Norwegenurlaub
Ein nicht ganz so geglückter Norwegenurlaub, von Robert Hesch
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_flekkefjord

Magazinartikel: Schwedentour Oktober 2004
Toller Bericht in 4 Teilen mit noch besseren Bildern von Digerko, gnifltz, marioschreiber und südlicht
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_schwedenreise

Magazinartikel: Multirollentest Avet sx5:1.0
Keine Rolle für Anfänger, von Thomas Finkbeiner
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_avet

Magazinartikel: Text Klein Grätenschneider
Topgerät für alle Freunde grätenloser Weißfische im Test, von Thomas Finkbeiner
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_graetenschneider

Magazinartikel: Fliege des Monats
Von Fliegenmod Martin Hanusch
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_fom

Magazinartikel: Fliegenbindengrundkurs, Teil 3
Von Martin Hanusch
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_fliegenbindegrundkurs

Magazinartikel: Magazinautoren können gewinnen
Alles rund um die Verlosung für die Magazinautoren, von Thomas Finkbeiner
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_autorenpreise

Magazinartikel: Boardireise ans rote Meer
Zum Einstand bringt unser neuer Partner „Kultur und Meer Touristik“ gleich ein Angebot für alle (Little) BigGame Einsteiger und bietet eine Reise zum Toppreis
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_aegyptenreise

Magazinartikel: Anglerpech
Über die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Marlin zu fangen – oder erst denken, dann buchen. Von Robert Rein
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_anglerpech

Magazinartikel: Rezept des Monats
Von Thomas Finkbeiner
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_rezept

Magazinartikel: Ein schrecklicher Angelsonntag
Was einem schon vor dem Angeln alles so passieren kann, von Jens Wagner
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_angelsonntag

Magazinartikel: Ägypten, Oman & Dubai/V.A.E.
Unser neuer Partner Kultur und Meer Touristik stellt sich vor.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_kulturundmeer

Magazinartikel: Du bist süchtig  nach dem Anglerboard, wenn....
Zusammen gefasst aus einem Thread im Forum, Unterhaltung pur
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_suechtig

Magazinartikel: Uschis Angelerlebnisse
Der zweite Teil von Ursula Kluck
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_uschis_erlebnisse

Pressemitteilungen
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar05_pressemitteilungen

Anzeigenmarkt
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=anzeigen


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Januarmagazin online*

Na da kann der Robert Hesch mir nur leid tun, son Norgeurlaub möchte ich auch nicht nochmal erleben, aber das kommt wenn man seine Mitfahrer vorher nicht kennt. ich teleniere jetzt erstmal vorher mit denn Mitfahrern und wen ich zuviel Blödsinn beim Gespräch raushöre ist die Tour leider schon ausgebucht :q geht bei mir wunderbar da ich der jenige bin der die Planung macht . Nichts ist für mich schlimmer als meinen gesparten Norgeurlaub mit so kapputen Typen zu verbringen |uhoh:


----------



## vaaberg (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Januarmagazin online*

Anglerboard Januar Magazi. Robert Hesch - mein erster Norw. Urlaub.

Sowas kommt mir bekannt vor : auf der Fähre nach Göteborg. Lange Bank,5 Mann(bereits winterfest) neben mir am diskutieren und wollten mich natürlich beeindrucken. Thema Echolot: wir können auf unserem Echolot alles erkennen und unterscheiden. Voriges Jahr haben wir auch einen Heilbutt von ca. 100kg in 180 m gesehen. usw.usw.
Ich war beeindruckt und wollte dann eigentlich mein LCX 104 versenken. Warum kann ich keinen Torsk,Leng,Sei usw. auf meinem Lot unterscheiden ? Achja, ich versuchs halt auch mal mit Alohol, wenn man schon besser Auto fährt kann man bestimmt auch besser kucken. 
Manchmal gebeich nicht zu Tysker und auch noch Fisker zu sein. Ich schäme mich einfach.  ..... und mich bringt niemand in ein Anglercamp - tut mir leid für anständigen
Deutschen.
*Man könnte sich den ganzen Tag aufregen, aber verpflichtet ist man dazu nicht !°*
Mit etwas traurigem Gruß! Vaaberg


----------

